# [Chaosium] It’s a dark world and people are right to be afraid of the dark... CTHULHU DARK AGES now available in PDF



## Michael O'Brien (Feb 17, 2020)

It’s a dark world and people are right to be afraid of the dark...







The new edition of CTHULHU DARK AGES is now available in PDF. Print will follow; buy the PDF from Chaosium.com now, and get the full price of the PDF off the physical book when it is released later this year.






Cthulhu Dark Ages_ is a world lit only by fire. The ancient empires collapsed centuries ago, taking their culture and learning with them. It’s a dark world and people are right to be afraid of the dark. Apart from the Viking raiders, witches, and outlaws, there are the unquiet dead, ancient horrors, and other malevolent beings stalking the countryside. Dark entities, beyond good and evil, wait hidden in the recesses of time and the angles of space. A few brave souls try their best to resist the horrors and push them back from whence they came.

Cthulhu Dark Ages_ has been updated for _Call of Cthulhu_ 7th Edition, completely revised and includes a wealth of new setting material and three ready-to-play scenarios.

Cthulhu Dark Ages - 3rd Edition - PDF


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Feb 18, 2020)

_With nothing but candle light and your wits, your journey into the Dark Ages begins..._
CTHULHU DARK AGES now also available at DriveThruRPG:
Cthulhu Dark Ages - 3rd Edition - Chaosium | DriveThruRPG.com


----------

